# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Peter Baldwin (Derek Wilton)  dies

## Perdita

Former Coronation Street actor Peter Baldwin has died, aged 82.

The actor is best known for playing the fan-favourite character Derek Wilton on Corrie for over 20 years.

Peter Baldwin
Â© Mike Marsland/WireImage

A spokesperson for Coronation Street told us: "It is with great sadness we've learned respected former Coronation Street actor Peter Baldwin has died. Peter passed away at his home in north London last night (21 October) after a short illness.

"We send our sincere condolences to his family and friends at this sad time."

Baldwin made his first appearance on the cobbles as Derek Wilton in 1976, soon becoming a fixture for his on-off romance with Mavis Riley.

Derek would be killed off in 1997, with Baldwin later taking over ownership of the Covent Garden toyshop of Pollock. He continued to make television appearances on Doctors and Countdown in more recent years as well.

Baldwin was married to Sarah Long prior to her death in 1987.


digitalspy



*RIP Peter*

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2015), lizann (23-10-2015), maidmarian (23-10-2015), swmc66 (23-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

How sad.  RIP  :Sad: 

I've been thoroughly enjoying watching Mavis and Derek's fledgling romance on the classic Corrie episodes on YouTube.

----------

maidmarian (23-10-2015), Perdita (23-10-2015), Siobhan (24-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> How sad.  RIP 
> 
> I've been thoroughly enjoying watching Mavis and Derek's fledgling romance on the classic Corrie episodes on YouTube.



glad you are still enjoying classic  episodes!!

Has Norris arruved yet. He hero worshipped
Derek always called him.Dirk!!

Peter Baldwin always played the part well
in an understated way.Very sorry to hear
he has died :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

rip peter

----------


## Dazzle

> glad you are still enjoying classic  episodes!!
> 
> Has Norris arruved yet. He hero worshipped
> Derek always called him.Dirk!!


I'm still on 1976 and Norris didn't appear until 1994, so I won't be seeing his first appearance for a couple of years at the rate I'm watching!

----------

maidmarian (24-10-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> I'm still on 1976 and Norris didn't appear until 1994, so I won't be seeing his first appearance for a couple of years at the rate I'm watching!


I`m at March 1980 in Corrie episodes Dazzle, and relishing every episode. 
The writing is superb, the characters and the acting top notch. I prefer them to 2015 episodes.

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), maidmarian (24-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I`m at March 1980 in Corrie episodes Dazzle, and relishing every episode. 
> The writing is superb, the characters and the acting top notch. I prefer them to 2015 episodes.


I totally agree.  It's amazing how tense a simple cliffhanger about Uncle Albert's electricity being cut off can be, and Hilda Ogden's snideness and boasting (particularly about her "muriel") has me in stitches.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (24-10-2015), Siobhan (24-10-2015), TaintedLove (24-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Dazzle;833697]I totally agree.  It's amazing how tense a simple cliffhanger about Uncle Albert's electricity being cut off can be, and Hilda Ogden's snideness and boasting (particularly about her
muriel.- had me in stitches[ QUOTE]

I think its partly down to.less episodes per 
week-so more time for writing / planning
 and continuity..More of the actors had years
in.the theatre before Corrie!
But everyday stories can be as moving as
dramatic ones when well done. Tho  most
like drama too!

Stan & Hilda were a good and believable
couple. Jean Alexander( Hilda). said
Bernard Youens (Stan) had been a Clark
Gable lookalike when a young man.
Hilda still thought he was(.true love!!)
Hilda always thought Stan had Pan--Ache!

Bernard sadly had a stroke which affected
his speech. They brought in Geoffery Hughes
to.play binman Eddie Yeats and be their
lodger. This cut down Bernards dialogue
and enabled him to.stay in Corrie for
several more years until he died.
Cant see this happening now -but times
are different!
So.Happy You.Tubing!!

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), Perdita (24-10-2015), TaintedLove (24-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## TaintedLove

YT is a veritable goldmine of quality shows isn`t it Maid Marion. 
I watch more stuff on YouTube and DailyMotion than I do on my tv. And that`s no exaggeration.

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), maidmarian (24-10-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

To this day I still loathe Norris Cole because of how he treated Derek. He poked fun at him constantly. And to disrespect Dereks widow Mavis at his his own  funeral with that disgusting eulogy was just unforgivable.
I can bear a grudge for years, me
 :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), maidmarian (24-10-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

To this day I still loathe Norris Cole because of how he treated Derek. He poked fun at him constantly. And to disrespect Dereks widow Mavis at his his own  funeral with that disgusting eulogy was just unforgivable.
I can bear a grudge for years, me
 :Smile:

----------


## maidmarian

:


> To this day I still loathe Norris Cole because of how he treated Derek. He poked fun at him constantly. And to disrespect Dereks widow Mavis at his his own  funeral with that disgusting eulogy was just unforgivable.
> I can bear a grudge for years, me


If you are going to do something -
do it well. You obviously do!

I think Norris was jealous :Smile: 

He did marry Angela nee Hawthorne
AFTER she was divorced from.Derek :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), Perdita (24-10-2015), TaintedLove (25-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> :
> 
> If you are going to do something -
> do it well. You obviously do!
> 
> I think Norris was jealous
> 
> He did marry Angela nee Hawthorne
> AFTER she was divorced from.Derek


And paid the price ... I think karma is a wonderful thing at times  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), maidmarian (24-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street legend Thelma Barlow has paid tribute to her late co-star Peter Baldwin in an open letter, which also criticised a decision made by the ITV soap.

The actor, who played Derek Wilton for over 20 years alongside Barlow, died last month aged 82.

In the wake of his death, Barlow - known for her 26-year long role as Derek's wife Mavis - has written to the Radio Times in fond memory of her friend.

As she talked about their characters' relationship, Barlow criticised the ITV show for writing out fan-favourite Derek in 1997.

Describing the decision as "a complete shock" to both of them, Barlow believes that killing off Derek was "cruel blow" to both of the characters and the show.

She said: "Derek and Mavis were figures of fun a lot of the time â people don't always recognise that those who are quiet and unassuming can have more to offer than people who make a lot of noise about life.

"Once they got together, it was those two against the world â they took strength from and supported one another. It was a really good relationship. They were kind and considerate, but they learnt how to defend themselves and each other when others weren't very kind."

Thelma with on-screen lover Peter Baldwin outside The Ivy
Â©  Rex Features
"It was a total shock when they decided to kill off Derek â I had been intending to leave for a couple of years, as I wanted to do more theatre, so they could easily have killed off Mavis instead.

"It was a cruel blow to Peter, and to me and to the Street really, as Derek was such a popular character.

"Now, with Peter's death, a chunk has been taken out of my life â I loved him dearly. I shall miss him such a lot."

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), maidmarian (18-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

A memorial for former Coronation Street star Peter Baldwin will take place later this week.

Friends, family and fans will be able to pay their respects to the late Corrie star on Thursday, April 14 at St Paul's church in Covent Garden, London.

Baldwin - who played Derek Wilton in the ITV soap for over 30 years - died last October at the age of 82.

Baldwin made his first appearance on the cobbles as Derek in 1976, soon becoming a fixture for his on-off romance with Mavis Riley.

Derek was killed off in 1997, with Baldwin later taking over ownership of the Covent Garden toyshop Pollock's.

Thelma Barlow, who played Derek's wife Mavis, paid tribute to the actor after his passing. In an open letter, she also stated how killing Derek off was  a "cruel blow" to both of the characters and the show.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), Glen1 (14-04-2016)

----------

